# New Photo Album: HGVC Elara 1 bedroom Grand Plus



## dougp26364 (Oct 12, 2014)

I have put together a photo album of our stay at HGVC's Elara in Las Vegas. We were in a 1 bedroom Grand Plus on the 54th floor. Here's the link http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...droom/44183917_G4RDMG#!i=3606539334&k=7z8wmDW


----------



## aamista (Oct 12, 2014)

Woow it looks great.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 12, 2014)

Just added photo's of the pool deck


----------



## got4boys (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks great.

Makes me want to book a stay there.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. The resort looks great. This building was owned by Westgate Resort.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice photos!  I stayed in the Westgate units before the HGVC remodel, nice to see how they have changed it.

I wondered about the missing 40s on the elevators too, assumed those were the empty floors that had not been built out.  We were on 35 and one morning I went down for coffee and pushed 36 going back, it was quite a surprise when I walked in to find housekeeping cleaning the unit, where was all my stuff lol.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 12, 2014)

I wonder if the original plan was to build out residences on those floors?

No buttons would keep the drunken tourists off your floors and there could have been a private elevator for residents. 

Just got done watching Queen of Versailles. The original plans were for two of those towers.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 12, 2014)

Apparently 40s are back luck to some Asian cultures.  So they just omitted the numbers.  So floors 50 are really 40, there is no gap in the floors, just in the numbering.


----------



## got4boys (Oct 12, 2014)

Actually it is the number "4" that Asian culture have a phobia about. It sounds similar to the word for "death".


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 12, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> Just got done watching Queen of Versailles. The original plans were for two of those towers.



I really enjoyed that movie.. they seemed so out of touch with reality...

As for Elara, my son has stayed there a few times and loves it.  I hope to get there next year..


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 13, 2014)

got4boys said:


> Actually it is the number "4" that Asian culture have a phobia about. It sounds similar to the word for "death".



Well when they number the floors, they provided NO forty in the series like 40, 41 etc., but they seemed ok to have 4 and 34, so that was silly.  

http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/HVVC-Elera-1-Bedroom/i-DzZ6NTm/0/M/IMG_1854-M.jpg


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 13, 2014)

I heard that floors 40-49 are reserved for Howard Hughes...


----------



## Karen G (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for posting all those wonderful pictures, Doug. Looks like a fun place to stay.


----------



## gnorth16 (Oct 13, 2014)

I like how the room is less tacky than the Westgate decorated ones. Nicer carpets and furniture go a long way.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 13, 2014)

gnorth16 said:


> I like how the room is less tacky than the Westgate decorated ones. Nicer carpets and furniture go a long way.



I agree. I was relieved to see we were in an updated room. I much prefer the elegance of HGVC to the tacky days-gone-by of Vegas. I wish they had also removed a lot of the mirrors that seem to be everywhere. I've never found them to be "romantic" and they only serve to remind me that it's easy to eat to much in Vegas.


----------



## TheWizz (Oct 20, 2014)

Great pics, thanks.  I'm going there in Feb. and have similar room booked.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 20, 2014)

There's an old thread on Flyertalk that discusses other Las Vegas hotels that don't use floors 40-49 in the elevator.  Floor 54 is/was actually floor 44 

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/las-vegas/910130-las-vegas-hotels-missing-10-floors.html


----------



## aamista (Oct 20, 2014)

TheWizz said:


> Great pics, thanks.  I'm going there in Feb. and have similar room booked.



how many points the week?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 20, 2014)

I am going in April, but picked up the unit via my straight up TPUs RCI account.  Booked it in May last year. It was outside the window to book it with my HGVC portal.  And it was way cheaper than my Wyndham, which would have been 205K.  

It was only 11 TPUs for a 2 BR in April.  A lot cheaper than any of my other portals. 

My cheapest TPU gets me 14 for about $350.  So with exchange fee of $209 and a few TPUs as change, that would be about $559 for the week. 

In HGVC, this is likely 8400 to 9200 HGVC points exchange, and at my cost per point about $1600 - $2000 plus the exchange fee.    

In Wyndham my costs would have been in the $1100 range. Plus the exchange fee.

In any scenarios I don't think that I would have got a PLUS unit.  But it is nice to have options.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 20, 2014)

If you don't mind the chance you'll get the 4th floor unit facing the parking garage, then you're in good shape. Those units would definately be on my avoid list. Aside from the noise of the parking garage, you'll get to deal with headlights pointed in the direction of your unit all night long. The shades might keep the headlights out of your bedroom or they might illuminate the shade to some extent. At any rate, I would try to get a unit on the 7th floor or higher (I think the garage is 6 stories). Or get a room on the pool side of the building.


----------



## TheWizz (Oct 20, 2014)

aamista said:


> how many points the week?



I believe it was around 3K for 4 nights.


----------



## chickensoop (Oct 20, 2014)

*pool*

How is the pool - is it open to the sun all day, or does a building block the sun at a certain time?


----------



## JeroMan (Aug 20, 2019)

What's the difference between 1 bedroom, grand, grand plus?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 20, 2019)

Love the photos. Elara is now my favorite resort in Vegas. Perfect location on the strip and next to the Miracle Shops.

The owners pool deck is terrific and resort has "just enough' distinctive decor to make you feel like you are in Vegas but not over the top (unlike the Westgate decor which had red sofas and black walls).  Also have stayed at the Grand Chateau across the street and Blvd. Both very nice resorts with MVC and HGVD issue tasteful decor but could be located anywhere. Nothing distinctive.  IMO Blvd is too far away from the action.  Blvd and GC offer more family friendly activities so if you have young kids, I would recommend those locations.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 21, 2019)

JeroMan said:


> What's the difference between 1 bedroom, grand, grand plus?



The grand units are larger and have the sectional L shaped couch. The grand plus units are on the highest floors (50 and above).

We generally pay extra for the Grand Plus unit. We like the extra room and don’t have to worry about getting one of the lowest floors with potentially a view into the parking garage. They’re also high enough we don’t have to be concerned with traffic noise. Oddly enough we don’t stay out late in Vegas.


----------



## toontoy (Aug 21, 2019)

Nice Photo's. I think the location is great. 

I do have one question. I have only stayed in Studios here since its normally just me for work. Anyways I have noticed that rooms that face North towards the Flamingo are not as large as the rooms facing towards MGM grand. Has anyone else noticed that. 

I think I may have to bring the fam and book a long weekend on the way to Disneyland next year. The Grand plus looks nice and has great views.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 21, 2019)

I love the views of the Strip lights when we are in Vegas. Elara and GC offer that. Don't really get that at Blvd. Never stayed at Flamingo, but that seems centrally located too.


----------



## Sapper (Aug 21, 2019)

Ron98GT said:


> There's an old thread on Flyertalk that discusses other Las Vegas hotels that don't use floors 40-49 in the elevator.  Floor 54 is/was actually floor 44
> 
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/las-vegas/910130-las-vegas-hotels-missing-10-floors.html



I think they also omit “13”, so 54 is 43?


----------

